# Fun at the dog park! Mud!!!



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

For a dog who hates stepping on wet grass, he sure does love the mud...

You can see his light pink tail in the pics. I dyed it red almost a month ago and it's faded to the pink. You wouldn't believe how many people ask me "Yeah, so what kind of poodle is that? Standard? Oh yeah, they are born with that pigment in their tail, right?" :doh:

He looks so sad in the last picture. "No mom! I don't want to leave!"


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Aw, he's so adorable! Looks like he had an absolute blast! We noticed this funny thing with Indy at the dog park; she LOVES to fetch balls and basically that is the only thing she wants to do every time we take her out. But when we throw a Frisbee, she will only bring it back if she can catch it in the air or if it lands like a saucer, upwards, and she can pinch the top rim of it in her little front teeth. She will NOT get her mouth dirty. So funny! What a little old lady we have.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, you can see how much fun he had. 
What a sweet face, too.


----------



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

Leroy is sooooo cute. Belle isn't what I'd call a girly girl and doesn't mind getting dirty.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

OMG, better you than me handling that clean up! His hair is short enough you could hose him down like a horse. LOL

SPOOS have the pink pigment in their tails and MPOOS have blue pigment. What about the TPOOS? A nice shade of green?


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

People are surprised when I tell them I DYED his hair that way lol. He had a blast at the park! He goes straight for the mud. All the muddy dogs hang out with each other. If you want people to pay attention to their dog, get yours muddy. Usually I'm thinking "Where is your owner?!" to some dogs, but as soon as people see a dog with mud head to toe, they freak out and start calling their dog over to them because they don't want their dog to get dirty. I need to keep some towels in the car just in case. I always forget and I'm never prepared. I hosed him off the best I could, but he was still dripping wet. I walked him around a bit, then resorted to using my jacket to wipe him down and lay it on the carseat (thankfully I have a black cover over it too). He did not like the force of the hose or the temperature. It was too powerful and too cold. I don't know how people just hose their dogs off and call it a day. They let them drip dry and take them home and that's it. Kudos to you if you do that! I just never could. He got a full bath and blowdry when we got home.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

A true picture of Poodle elegance! They are such frou-frou dogs, you know. :angel2:

Thanks for sharing--it's obvious he had lots of fun.

--Q


----------



## TTUSpoo (Oct 29, 2011)

Love , love love!!! What a cutie!


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

So cute! I love how skinny his little legs look, all soggy and muddy!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I don't know how I missed Leroy and his mudfest. He looks fabulous in adobe brown, what's next?


----------



## poodlesplease (Sep 6, 2011)

Froo Froo Dogs, my hiney! What great LOL pics!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

*Fun at the dog park II! More mud!!!*

This boy has never met a puddle he didn't like. He loves water and mud - can you tell? A lady took a look at him when we were waiting in line for the water hose, and she said "I didn't know poodles liked water and mud so much!" - are you kidding me?!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, a happier dog I have never seen....I guess you have to go through this at the dog park whenever it's muddy-eh? 

He looks to be in Mud Heaven!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Dallasminis said:


> Well, a happier dog I have never seen....I guess you have to go through this at the dog park whenever it's muddy-eh?
> 
> He looks to be in Mud Heaven!


I try to keep him away from the mud pit. It's very hard to keep him away when there's another dog playing in there. Then the muddy dogs attract more dogs over. Then you've got the small dog owners on the other side of the fence laughing at the silliness going on, and then the irritated owners who are trying to keep their clean dogs away from the muddy ones. You gotta let dogs be dogs sometimes! Thank goodness he isn't a show dog lol. I hate hosing him off with the cold water, but nooooo way is he going in my car that muddy!

Here's a group enjoying the pit (Leroy on far left):


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Another thing too - that mud is NASTY. And smells disgusting. The dogs also love _drinking it_! He hasn't gotten sick from it so I let him play in it (but I still try to stop him from drinking it, yuck!). Good thing he gets a bath after all that.


----------



## Mallhopper (Dec 16, 2011)

Omgosh! Those pictures are so funny! I'm glad he had a great time! Although I wouldn't have wanted to give him the bath when he got home! Haha.


----------



## qtpoodle (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow! He really got muddy. I haven't had a dog that likes to get really muddy. I think my new mini might be a really athletic dog. Her foster said she washed my mini a few days ago because she rolled in a muddy pit that another dog had made.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

That's the thing with light colored dogss ... They get muddy! Russell never does


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> That's the thing with light colored dogss ... They get muddy! Russell never does


LOL oh yes... the dark colored dogs at the park look the same... until bath time. My sister saw these pictures of muddy Leroy and she said "He looks better as a brown dog."


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I love the shephard lying in the mud pit! Since Leroy currently has short hair, it is easy to wash him off and nice of you to let him get all muddy. I am not sure I would do the same.


----------

